# leaking seals mfwd on JD - 950



## littlegreen950 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any one know how difficult it is to replace the top & bottom seals? Do I need any special tools? I got this tractor about 6 weeks ago. The seller said "they leak but not enough to worry about". Either he lied or they have gotten worse. I was thinking about using a "stop leak" but I have never had much success with the products.

Thanks,


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not sure what component on you tractor is leaking, but i will tell you to NEVER EVER use leak stop treatments on anything. Some of these treatments contain small amounts of microscopic "sand" particles which clog the areas of the gasket that are leaking, not to mention what else those sand particles are doing internally. Not something I would want in my machine. Do the proper method, spend the money and fix it right the first time. I saw a truck where a guy used leak stop on his truck rad, because he didn't want to spend $800 for a new rad. Long story short he ended up siezing all pistons due the stop leak chemical plugged the coolant galleries in the engine block, and the liners overheated. $25000 later he had a new engine, and rad. 

Have you contacted JD to see what is involved in repairing the leak?


----------



## littlegreen950 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for your response! I agree, No I have not talked to my to JD dealer yet. The part that is leaking is the lower seal on the right final drive assembly. In addition, Do you have wiring diagram for the 950? I would like to get all of the lights working.


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry I dont have a wiring diagram, but light circuits are not usually complex, so you should be able to repair them without a diagram. Try going to the JD home page, and type in your model number. A bunch of manuals should come up for your model tractor. Search through them and you may find a wiring diagram, or a parts diagram. I have used parts diagrams from that web site to determine what is involved in a repair on my JD equipment. Lets you see if you just have a oil pan leaking (tackle that myself), or if that oil pan looking part is a complex valve body that may require special tooling to re&re properly (take to dealer). Hope this helps


----------

